# Web Seminar 2-5-12- Double Bevel Basics



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2012)

So, i want to get my whole online seminar thing rolling finally. I've had some time to think about this a bit and work out some of the kinks and i think we're ready for primetime (well, there might still be a few kinks, but nothing major  ). So, we're going to start with Double Bevel Basics. In this seminar, i will cover the basic grips and movements used in sharpening double bevel knives. I will also discuss burr formation, burr reduction and removal, sharpening angles, edge/grind types, and the basics of sharpening the tips of knives.

The class will take place on Feb 5th, 2012 at 5:15 PM PST. There will be slots for 6 people max in this class (to make it less confusing and easier for those participating). We will also have spots for 2 local people to come by the store and experience the seminar in person. You can signup anytime until Feb 3rd, 2012. Regardless of the number of people signed up at that time, class registrations will close. This will allow me to send out prepared materials to the participants ahead of time so they have visual aids through the class.

The seminar is conducted via Skype, so you will need a computer with skype. You will also need speakers and a microphone. Webcams are options, but highly recommended. At the time of the seminar, I will call the entire group in a group call. You do not need skype premium to do this (thats what i have it for  ).

Following this seminar, i will try to schedule in some of the other classes. This is the list of classes and the order they will occur in. When we get through a cycle, we will start over again.


Double Bevel Basics- How to sharpen double bevel knives (Feb 5th, 2012 at 5:15 pm PST)
Single bevel basics- How to sharpen single bevel knives
Basic Sharpening Technique Q&A
Stone Selection picking the right stones for your knives and the tasks at hand
Tip Sharpening- the basic concepts
Hamaguri edges- and in-depth primer
Microbevels- what they are, why we use them, and how to use them 
Advanced sharpening technique Q&A 


To sign up, please send an e-mail to [email protected] Make sure to state that you would like to sign up for the Feb 5th class. Also, please include your full name as well as your skype name. The cost of the seminar will be $15 to be billed ahead of time via pay pal. The class must be paid for on time to participate. The class will last about 1-1.5 hours (and may run longer if there is a need).

If you have any other questions, please dont hesitate to ask.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone just pointed out to me that Sunday Feb. 5th is superbowl sunday... clearly, i dont spend enough time watching football 

Anyways, i thought i would also do the same class again on the 12th for those of you who want to watch the superbowl AND take this seminar... all the same stuff, but now with an additional date... SUNDAY FEB. 12th @ 5:15 pm PST


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2012)

I made a page on my website about this with all of the updated info... you can see it here:
Online Sharpening Seminars @ JKI


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 29, 2012)

And here I was thinking you did that on purpose...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2012)

pretty much the only sports i watch are UFC and soccer/football when its a team i care about... and i always end up watching them from a DVR because i'm usually at work


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 29, 2012)

JBroida said:


> pretty much the only sports i watch are UFC and soccer/football when its a team i care about



I am 100% exactly the same.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2012)

4 spaces left for the 2-5-12 class


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

2 on line and 2 in store spaces left for the 2-5-12 class... signup closes tonight at midnight. Shoot me a PM or e-mail if you're interested.

the 2-12-12 class is still pretty open, so if you're interested in that, let me know.


----------

